# سؤال مهم: كيف يمكنك ان تكتب c.v?



## mody_4love (8 أبريل 2009)

نرجو من الساده ان يعرفوا ما هو c.v?
و كيف يكتب و ماهي البيانات التي تكتب فيه؟و لو في نموذج ممكن حد يرفعه علي الموقع 
و ايه هيه الاخطاء الشائعه التي تكتب فيه و كيف نتجنبها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و لكم جزيا الشكر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 أبريل 2009)

cv

او
curriculum vitae

او 

السيرة الذاتية

و محتوياتة
اولا 

معلومات شخصية مثل

*اسم
*تاريخ الميلاد
*محل الميلاد
*رقم التليفون
*العنوان
*الايميل

معلومات علمية
*الجامعة/الكلية المتخرج منها
*التقدير و تقدير المشروع
*الخبرات السابقة فى التدريبات و العمل السابق

معلومات اضافية
*هواياتك و هكذا

يوجد العديد من النماذج الجاهزة ممكن تبحث و تلاقيها

و يفضل انك تكتب الcv بالانجليزى


----------



## اسماعيل رشيد (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا اخى والله انها معلومات ممتازة


----------

